# Boincstats signature hotlinking no longer allowed ?



## blobster21 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

Today i realized my boincstats forum signature was no longer working, i assumed something was wrong on their side and went on to refresh it, only to discover that TPU won't allow it anymore :







In this case, it's pointless since the boincstats signature is dynamically generated to mirror the team's stats, and thus cannot be hosted by TPU.

What would you guys do in my situation ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 31, 2016)

PM a MOD, Super MOD, or W!zzard; and, ask why, maybe, they can work something out.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2016)

Yup ask W1zzard...when the WCGSig.com image wasn't allowed he stepped up the game and offered to host it on the TPU servers.  Love it!


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for your advices, i sent a copy of this post to btarunr.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2016)

I am working on it with w1zz

All fixed, just make sure you are using your new boincstats link.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 4, 2016)

Free DC is what I've been using for WCG

Oh and it's spelled Bionic, not BOINIC AFAK  Edit... oops wrong.


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 5, 2016)

For me, SNURK signature for WCG still doesn't work with _sigpic...
_


----------

